# Control de una etapa de 8 relés a través de internet



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola a todos , buscando en el foro no encontré nada concreto sobre como hacer una aplicación cliente servidor en visual basic , para controlar a través de internet una serie de 8 relés por el puerto paralelo. Mi diagrama de flujo sería el siguiente:

(aplicación cliente) -----> internet ----- (aplicación servidor) ------> puerto paralelo -----> relés

lo que me gustaría hacer sería lo siguiente :

aplicación cliente: programa en vb que tenga 8 interruptores , asignando un relé a cada uno.
aplicación servidor: programa en vb que tenga 8 indicadores de estado 1 por cada relé , entonces cuando yo desde una máquina remota encienda algún interruptor el indicador de estado del programa servidor encienda 1 de sus indicadores y encienda el relé correspondiente.

espero que entiendan mi problema.

pd: el tema hardware ya lo tengo resuelto.
desde ya muchas gracias

moyano jonathan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2008)

> Hola a todos , buscando en el foro no encontré nada concreto sobre como hacer una aplicación cliente servidor en visual basic , para controlar a través de internet una serie de 8 relés por el puerto paralelo.



Bueno... Visual Basic no es lo mejor que podes elegir para programación en red, pero si te gusta usarlo acá tenes un tutorial de como programar sockets en VB: http://www.osix.net/modules/article/?id=25

Si googleas un poco vas a encontrar una parva de información sobre comunicaciones cliente/servidor en VB. La mayoría usa VB.NET pero el link anterior es para la vieja versión NO .NET.

Cuando tengas dudas mas específicas volvé a preguntar.

PD: Los Sockets son lo que se usan para comunicar procesos en red bajo TCP/IP que es lo que vos querés hacer. No te doy mas información por que desconozco cuanto sabés del tema....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 10, 2008)

poco y nada , agradecería mucho que me explicaras desde 0, si se puede por supuesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2008)

Esta dificil de explicar todo acá. 
Resumen: Tenes que diseñar dos modulos: uno es el servidor y el otro es el cliente. El servidor usa un socket servidor y es un programa que se ejecuta siempre esperando conexiones de los clientes. Cuando un cliente se conecta (el otro modulo que tenes que desarrollar) le tiene que enviar comandos que el servidor interpreta y traduce en ordenes para los relés. Para eso podes usar un string vulgar y silvestre donde el comando vaya codificado; por ejemplo "ACTIVAR 1" que corresponde a activar el relé numero 1 (como era de esperarse, no?). Solo te hacen falta dos comandos, por ejemplo: ACTIVAR y DESACTIVAR, seguidos de un número, que es el numero del relé a manejar, así que es bastante fácil.
Fijate en el link que te dí como se hace un socket servidor y se esperan y procesan las las conexiones. Con eso ya tenes la parte dificil hecha (vas a tener que darle un número de puerto para que escuche las conexiones).
Lo ejecutás en tu máquina y con el comando telnet (desde una ventanita DOS) te conectas haciendo:
telnet localhost numero_de_puerto_que_elegiste
Con eso ya podes mandar comandos a mano escribiéndolos a mano: ACTIVAR 1 <enter> y se debería activar el primer relé.
Es fácil. Solo es cuestión de transpirar un poco.

PD: Mas vale que estudiés el TCP/IP y la arquitectura cliente/servidor por que si no estás jodido...

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 12, 2008)

Muchas gracias por todo , voy a estudiar un poco la cosa y despúes te digo como voy avanzando


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 11, 2010)

Bueno después de un año de no encontrarle la vuelta he podido encontrar la forma de hacerlo ....en VB.net y VB 6.0 ....en cuanto pueda subo la data.


----------



## GT electronix (May 13, 2010)

Por si te interesa lo que quieres hacer se hace muy facil con LabVIEW


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 13, 2010)

Y estaría bueno que lo subieras....yo también le he encontrado la vuelta por VB 6.0 VB.net asi que vamos a ver que sale...cuando termine mi proyecto lo subo hasta con fotos y video de funcionamiento.
Saludo !


----------



## GT electronix (May 13, 2010)

me parece bien ver las dos versiones de lo mismo, jejejejeje

por cierto quisiera agradecerte tus buenisimos aportes, yo realmente soy nuevo aqui pero me impresiona ver tan buenos proyectos y desarrollos, ahorita estoy por armar tu programador usb que publicaste en otro foro a ver que tal... saludos...


----------



## ajburbano (Dic 6, 2010)

Buenas tardes compañeros desde Colombia,estoy muy interesado en controlar por via internet un micro para mi proyecto de grado, solo que no se como comenzar, yo programo en CCS, me gustaria que me guiaran un poco solo tengo 2 meses para presentar mi proyecto...gracias...


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 6, 2010)

Tambien podes entrar desde internet con una aplicacion del tipo VNC y operar el sistema remotamente..


----------



## ajburbano (Dic 6, 2010)

Tambien podes entrar desde internet con una aplicacion del tipo VNC y operar el sistema remotamente..

aplicacion vnc?....Me puedes colaborar un poco con este tema...por favor


----------



## kmiz (Dic 6, 2010)

Yo estoy empezando con algo parecido pero lo estoy intentando con java.
Que sistema utilizais para localizar la ip del servidor?? Yo lo estoy haciendo mediante IRC.
La parte de la conexion la tengo muy avanzada, pero al hacerlo en java estoy bastante parado con la parte de la conexion rs232 con el pic. Pero poco a poco espero resolverlo.
La ventaja de usar java es la multiplataforma.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 6, 2010)

ajburbano dijo:


> Tambien podes entrar desde internet con una aplicacion del tipo VNC y operar el sistema remotamente..
> 
> aplicacion vnc?....Me puedes colaborar un poco con este tema...por favor



http://www.realvnc.com/

Es un soft que se instala en la maquina a ser monitoreada remotamente, desde cualquier PC entras con usuario y password al escritorio de la pc que tiene el modulo a controlar y lo operas tanto desde la pc localmente como remotamente.

Es una manera de evitarte desarrollar un soft de control remoto..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 6, 2010)

Ya tengo todo para hacer el control de 2 maneras que luego iré explicando en la medida que avance.

- Usando el módulo ENC28J60 y las librerías ETHERNET de CCS.
- Aplicación cliente servidor con C#

Espero poder terminar mis estudios lo antes posible para poder seguir desarrollando el código.


----------

